

Windows 8 Tablet OS Is Just Windows 7 With a New Skin - rbanffy
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/06/windows-8-tablet-os-is-just-windows-7-with-a-new-skin/

======
nextparadigms
Just like WP7, it's only beautiful skin-deep.

